# Bei Verbindung mit Netzwerk automatisch Netzlaufwerke verbinden



## Biergamasda (23. November 2006)

Hi

Wie schon im Titel geschrieben, würde ich gerne beim Verbinden mit einem bestimmten Netzwerk (um genauer zu sein Schulnetzwerk und DHCP Router) mit den Entsprechenden Netzlaufwerken verbinden.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich das realisieren kann, hab leider recht wenig Ahnung davon 

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, wenn nicht bitte verschieben :d

lg Masda


----------



## Cine (28. November 2006)

MIt einem Anmeldescript kann man soetwas realisieren.


----------



## Biergamasda (29. November 2006)

Kannst du mir einige Referenzen geben auf denen ich mir mal anschauen kann wie das funktioniert?

MFG


----------



## Cine (29. November 2006)

Möchtest du Scripte für Windoofmaschinen oder Unix/Linux Kisten erstellen? 

Auf was für einem BS läuft der DHCP-Server?

Wenn du eine Windoofsumgebung hast kannst du z.B. ein einfaches Batchfile schreiben, in welches du mit dem net use Befehl Netzlaufwerke verbinden kannst.

Beispiel:

if not exist Laufwerksbuchstabe:\ net use Laufwerksbuchstabe: \\Server\Freigabe /persistent:no 1>nul

Laufwerksbuchstabe = irgendein Laufwerksbuchstaben der frei ist: z.B. "u"
Server = Den Servernamen z.B. "MeinServer"
Freigabe = Freigabenamen z.B. "MeineFreigabe"

Sieht dann so aus:
if not exist u:\ net use u: \\MeinServer\MeineFreigabe /persistent:no 1>nul

Für weiter Möglichkeiten des net use Befehls öffne über "Start" -> "Ausführen" -> cmd
und gib dort net use ? ein.

Wie das unter Unix/Linux geht kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Aber soweit ich das weiß, kann man es da mit sogenannten Shells machen. Allerdings hab ich da keine Erfahrung mit.


----------

